# Putin: "Risposta immediata contro chi interferisce. Con mezzi mai utilizzati."



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

Discorso di Putin in cui minaccia l'Occidente di rappresaglie immediate e inesplorate, se interferirà nella guerra in Ucraina:

"Se la Russia sarà minacciata, risponderà con mezzi che i suoi avversari non hanno mai provato di persona. Devono sapere che ci sarà una risposta, e sarà fulminea. Abbiamo strumenti che nessuno ha e li utilizzeremo, se necessario. Voglio che tutti lo sappiano, devo essere chiaro su questo punto.
L'Ucraina è stata spinta dall'esterno a uno scontro diretto con la Russia, è stata considerata sacrificabile nella lotta contro Mosca.
La reazione della Federazione russa ai piani cinici dell'Occidente in Ucraina è giusta e tempestiva. I piani dei Paesi occidentali di strangolare economicamente la Russia sono falliti. L'impatto economico delle sanzioni occidentali contro la Russia non è stato così forte per il momento.
Tra qualche giorno mostreremo al mondo i mercenari stranieri occidentali che sono nostri prigionieri."


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin in cui minaccia l'Occidente di rappresaglie immediate e inesplorate, se interferirà nella guerra in Ucraina:
> 
> "Se la Russia sarà minacciata, risponderà con mezzi che i suoi avversari non hanno mai provato di persona. Devono sapere che ci sarà una risposta, e sarà fulminea. Abbiamo strumenti che nessuno ha e li utilizzeremo, se necessario. Voglio che tutti lo sappiano, devo essere chiaro su questo punto.
> L'Ucraina è stata spinta dall'esterno a uno scontro diretto con la Russia, è stata considerata sacrificabile nella lotta contro Mosca.
> ...


Ennesima dichiarazione implicita di debolezza.
Continuare, bastonare, senza indugi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin in cui minaccia l'Occidente di rappresaglie immediate e inesplorate, se interferirà nella guerra in Ucraina:
> 
> "Se la Russia sarà minacciata, risponderà con mezzi che i suoi avversari non hanno mai provato di persona. Devono sapere che ci sarà una risposta, e sarà fulminea. Abbiamo strumenti che nessuno ha e li utilizzeremo, se necessario. Voglio che tutti lo sappiano, devo essere chiaro su questo punto.
> L'Ucraina è stata spinta dall'esterno a uno scontro diretto con la Russia, è stata considerata sacrificabile nella lotta contro Mosca.
> ...


Comunque un razzetto sulla Polonia prima o poi arriva. Quando c è una guerra in Europa, la Polonia c è sempre dentro


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin in cui minaccia l'Occidente di rappresaglie immediate e inesplorate, se interferirà nella guerra in Ucraina:
> 
> "Se la Russia sarà minacciata, risponderà con mezzi che i suoi avversari non hanno mai provato di persona. Devono sapere che ci sarà una risposta, e sarà fulminea. Abbiamo strumenti che nessuno ha e li utilizzeremo, se necessario. Voglio che tutti lo sappiano, devo essere chiaro su questo punto.
> L'Ucraina è stata spinta dall'esterno a uno scontro diretto con la Russia, è stata considerata sacrificabile nella lotta contro Mosca.
> ...


Un clown che non fa ridere. Onestamente inizia a fare anche un po' pena...


----------



## Swaitak (27 Aprile 2022)

Vediamo se ci mandano qualche Demogorgone tipo Rackete


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin in cui minaccia l'Occidente di rappresaglie immediate e inesplorate, se interferirà nella guerra in Ucraina:
> 
> "Se la Russia sarà minacciata, risponderà con mezzi che i suoi avversari non hanno mai provato di persona. Devono sapere che ci sarà una risposta, e sarà fulminea. Abbiamo strumenti che nessuno ha e li utilizzeremo, se necessario. Voglio che tutti lo sappiano, devo essere chiaro su questo punto.
> L'Ucraina è stata spinta dall'esterno a uno scontro diretto con la Russia, è stata considerata sacrificabile nella lotta contro Mosca.
> ...


Ste minacce saranno due mesi che vengono fatte? Ci deve solo provare poi vedi che fine fa


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin in cui minaccia l'Occidente di rappresaglie immediate e inesplorate, se interferirà nella guerra in Ucraina:
> 
> "Se la Russia sarà minacciata, risponderà con mezzi che i suoi avversari non hanno mai provato di persona. Devono sapere che ci sarà una risposta, e sarà fulminea. Abbiamo strumenti che nessuno ha e li utilizzeremo, se necessario. Voglio che tutti lo sappiano, devo essere chiaro su questo punto.
> L'Ucraina è stata spinta dall'esterno a uno scontro diretto con la Russia, è stata considerata sacrificabile nella lotta contro Mosca.
> ...



Faccio un discorso ipotetico e banale. 
In un mondo diciamo normale, se io inizio a litigare con tizio A e c'è l'ho solo con lui, ma poi intervengono tizio B e C a dare una mano a tizio A, per quale motivo non dovrei prendere a schiaffi anche tizio B e C? 
Se B e C si fossero fatti letteralmente i fatti propri, io me la sarei presa solo con tizio A. 

Di fatto B (Europa) e C (America) si sono messi in mezzo ad una rissa che non lo riguardava e giustamente ora corrono il rischio di prendersi quattro belli schiaffoni.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin in cui minaccia l'Occidente di rappresaglie immediate e inesplorate, se interferirà nella guerra in Ucraina:
> 
> "Se la Russia sarà minacciata, risponderà con mezzi che i suoi avversari non hanno mai provato di persona. Devono sapere che ci sarà una risposta, e sarà fulminea. Abbiamo strumenti che nessuno ha e li utilizzeremo, se necessario. Voglio che tutti lo sappiano, devo essere chiaro su questo punto.
> L'Ucraina è stata spinta dall'esterno a uno scontro diretto con la Russia, è stata considerata sacrificabile nella lotta contro Mosca.
> ...



Come è umano lei


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin in cui minaccia l'Occidente di rappresaglie immediate e inesplorate, se interferirà nella guerra in Ucraina:
> 
> "Se la Russia sarà minacciata, risponderà con mezzi che i suoi avversari non hanno mai provato di persona. Devono sapere che ci sarà una risposta, e sarà fulminea. Abbiamo strumenti che nessuno ha e li utilizzeremo, se necessario. Voglio che tutti lo sappiano, devo essere chiaro su questo punto.
> L'Ucraina è stata spinta dall'esterno a uno scontro diretto con la Russia, è stata considerata sacrificabile nella lotta contro Mosca.
> ...


Putler fatto e finito, stesse identiche parole dell altro pazzo.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Un clown che non fa ridere. Onestamente inizia a fare anche un po' pena...


Ha detto una sequela di stupidate davvero imbarazzanti. Sembra un discorso di uno colpito da demenza senile o scritto da un romanziere da 4 soldi.
Però su una sola cosa gli do ragione: quando dice che l’ucraina è stata spinta (da usa e schiavi annessi) contro la Russia e l’hanno sacrificata per attaccare Mosca.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Faccio un discorso ipotetico e banale.
> In un mondo diciamo normale, se io inizio a litigare con tizio A e c'è l'ho solo con lui, ma poi intervengono tizio B e C a dare una mano a tizio A, per quale motivo non dovrei prendere a schiaffi anche tizio B e C?
> Se B e C si fossero fatti letteralmente i fatti propri, io me la sarei presa solo con tizio A.
> 
> Di fatto B (Europa) e C (America) si sono messi in mezzo ad una rissa che non lo riguardava e giustamente ora corrono il rischio di prendersi quattro belli schiaffoni.


Perfetto. Ci siamo messi in mezzo in roba che non ci compete e se volesse potrebbe attaccare chi si è messo in mezzo. Che poi lo faccia o gli convenga non si sa. Tutto per la lotta di supremazia americana


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin in cui minaccia l'Occidente di rappresaglie immediate e inesplorate, se interferirà nella guerra in Ucraina:
> 
> "Se la Russia sarà minacciata, risponderà con mezzi che i suoi avversari non hanno mai provato di persona. Devono sapere che ci sarà una risposta, e sarà fulminea. Abbiamo strumenti che nessuno ha e li utilizzeremo, se necessario. Voglio che tutti lo sappiano, devo essere chiaro su questo punto.
> L'Ucraina è stata spinta dall'esterno a uno scontro diretto con la Russia, è stata considerata sacrificabile nella lotta contro Mosca.
> ...


Che la malattia se lo prenda al più presto


----------



## Shmuk (27 Aprile 2022)

Vlad l'Impalatore.


----------



## danjr (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin in cui minaccia l'Occidente di rappresaglie immediate e inesplorate, se interferirà nella guerra in Ucraina:
> 
> "Se la Russia sarà minacciata, risponderà con mezzi che i suoi avversari non hanno mai provato di persona. Devono sapere che ci sarà una risposta, e sarà fulminea. Abbiamo strumenti che nessuno ha e li utilizzeremo, se necessario. Voglio che tutti lo sappiano, devo essere chiaro su questo punto.
> L'Ucraina è stata spinta dall'esterno a uno scontro diretto con la Russia, è stata considerata sacrificabile nella lotta contro Mosca.
> ...


Quindi secondo il coniglio pUTIN l’ucraina ha invaso la Russia spinta dai paesi Occidentali. Inoltre lui ha delle armi che noi non abbiamo mai visto, però io posso chiamare mio cugino che ne ha una più potente di lui


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Ci siamo messi in mezzo in roba che non ci compete e se volesse potrebbe attaccare chi si è messo in mezzo. Che poi lo faccia o gli convenga non si sa. Tutto per la lotta di supremazia americana



Esatto. Diciamo che se Putin attaccasse Europa e America avrebbe i suoi buoni motivi per farlo. 

Che poi non mi si venga a dire che Putin è un pazzo etc. Tutti i guerraioli sono pazzi, secondo me. Non c'è mai una buona ragione per attaccare qualcun altro e sterminare migliaia di persone.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Faccio un discorso ipotetico e banale.
> In un mondo diciamo normale, se io inizio a litigare con tizio A e c'è l'ho solo con lui, ma poi intervengono tizio B e C a dare una mano a tizio A, per quale motivo non dovrei prendere a schiaffi anche tizio B e C?
> Se B e C si fossero fatti letteralmente i fatti propri, io me la sarei presa solo con tizio A.
> 
> Di fatto B (Europa) e C (America) si sono messi in mezzo ad una rissa che non lo riguardava e giustamente ora corrono il rischio di prendersi quattro belli schiaffoni.



Infatti è così.
Queste minacce della Russia non mi stupiscono affatto,perchè è una cosa normale.

Anche il fatto di "minacciare" (vero nato?) gli altri stati (esempio,Cina e India) di non interferire quando tu,occidente,continui a pompare armi in Ucraina è una cosa veramente ridicola.
Così come è ridicolo minacciare velatamente le altre nazioni (al di fuori della NATO) per l'embargo russo,come hanno tentato di fare con l'India.
ma chi siete ? Cosa volete ? Se volete fare l'embargo fatevelo on la vostra cricca,ma non andate a rompere i maroni agli altri.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Esatto. Diciamo che se Putin attaccasse Europa e America avrebbe i suoi buoni motivi per farlo.
> 
> Che poi non mi si venga a dire che Putin è un pazzo etc. Tutti i guerraioli sono pazzi, secondo me. Non c'è mai una buona ragione per attaccare qualcun altro e sterminare migliaia di persone.


Esattamente. Chi fa guerra è un pazzo, uno squilibrato. Anche quello che fanno finta di essere buoni


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Faccio un discorso ipotetico e banale.
> In un mondo diciamo normale, se io inizio a litigare con tizio A e c'è l'ho solo con lui, ma poi intervengono tizio B e C a dare una mano a tizio A, per quale motivo non dovrei prendere a schiaffi anche tizio B e C?
> Se B e C si fossero fatti letteralmente i fatti propri, io me la sarei presa solo con tizio A.
> 
> Di fatto B (Europa) e C (America) si sono messi in mezzo ad una rissa che non lo riguardava e giustamente ora corrono il rischio di prendersi quattro belli schiaffoni.


Quindi gli USA avrebbero dovuto dichiarare guerra all'URSS durante la guerra del Vietnam perché quest'ultimi inviavano armi, aiuti, addestratori ecc. ?


----------



## Atletico Maniero (27 Aprile 2022)

Mezzi mai visti prima da parte dei russi? Vogliono colpirci con una forma di governo degna del mondo civilizzato? Oppure vogliono esportare una nuova ideologia che non comporti nel concreto il medioevo economico e la miseria per il 99% della popolazione? 
Cosa sarà mai?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi gli USA avrebbero dovuto dichiarare guerra all'URSS durante la guerra del Vietnam perché quest'ultimi inviavano armi, aiuti, addestratori ecc. ?



Posso risponderti come alcuni commenti che ho sempre letto qui dentro da parte vostra ? (parte vostra inteso come utenti favorevoli all'entrata in guerra o comunque ad aiutare l'ucraina)
"Quello era il passato,se in passato una nazione ha sbagliato,questo non ti giustifica a ripetere quello sbaglio"

Decidiamoci, il passato conta oppure no ?
Non vorrei che contasse solamente a convenienza


----------



## sunburn (27 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi gli USA avrebbero dovuto dichiarare guerra all'URSS durante la guerra del Vietnam perché quest'ultimi inviavano armi, aiuti, addestratori ecc. ?


Tra l’altro, guardando gli schieramenti(allargati)di quella guerra, tutti i filo-sovietici europei hanno fatto il salto della barricata. Faranno pure schifo ‘sti americani(e lo fanno), ma forse fanno meno schifo degli altri. 
A una certa se ne dovrebbero anche fare una ragione.


----------



## Zenos (27 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Comunque un razzetto sulla Polonia prima o poi arriva. Quando c è una guerra in Europa, la Polonia c è sempre dentro


Polonia?di solito gli inkulati siamo noi...


----------



## sunburn (27 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Faccio un discorso ipotetico e banale.
> In un mondo diciamo normale, se io inizio a litigare con tizio A e c'è l'ho solo con lui, ma poi intervengono tizio B e C a dare una mano a tizio A, per quale motivo non dovrei prendere a schiaffi anche tizio B e C?
> Se B e C si fossero fatti letteralmente i fatti propri, io me la sarei presa solo con tizio A.
> 
> Di fatto B (Europa) e C (America) si sono messi in mezzo ad una rissa che non lo riguardava e giustamente ora corrono il rischio di prendersi quattro belli schiaffoni.


Il paragone non regge: nel mondo normale, se tu iniziassi a massacrare di botte un tizio grosso un centesimo di te, quanta gente direbbe “eh però povero orgogliomilanista, è stato provocato, quel nanerottolo è stato spinto da qualcuno a dargli fastidio”?


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi gli USA avrebbero dovuto dichiarare guerra all'URSS durante la guerra del Vietnam perché quest'ultimi inviavano armi, aiuti, addestratori ecc. ?


Un paese che invade a piacimento, strumentalizza a piacimento, arma a piacimento, manovra a piacimento e uccide a piacimento come gli Usa avrebbero potuto farlo, evidentemente non ne valeva la pena, forse perché la guerra in Vietnam era vista da tutto il mondo come una porcata stile Russia Vs Ucraina, forse peggio. Ma sono i buoni giusto?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Posso risponderti come alcuni commenti che ho sempre letto qui dentro da parte vostra ? (parte vostra inteso come utenti favorevoli all'entrata in guerra o comunque ad aiutare l'ucraina)
> "Quello era il passato,se in passato una nazione ha sbagliato,questo non ti giustifica a ripetere quello sbaglio"
> 
> Decidiamoci, il passato conta oppure no ?
> Non vorrei che contasse solamente a convenienza




Non hai ancora capito che non importa se è passato o presente ma conta solo chi è stato protagonista?
Gli USA hanno sempre agito a fin di bene, gli altri per interessi meschini.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin in cui minaccia l'Occidente di rappresaglie immediate e inesplorate, se interferirà nella guerra in Ucraina:
> 
> "Se la Russia sarà minacciata, risponderà con mezzi che i suoi avversari non hanno mai provato di persona. Devono sapere che ci sarà una risposta, e sarà fulminea.* Abbiamo strumenti che nessuno ha *e li utilizzeremo, se necessario. Voglio che tutti lo sappiano, devo essere chiaro su questo punto.
> L'Ucraina è stata spinta dall'esterno a uno scontro diretto con la Russia, è stata considerata sacrificabile nella lotta contro Mosca.
> ...


ok zio...cos'è tipo lo skate volante di ritorno al futuro?


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Polonia?di solito gli inkulati siamo noi...


Se non per primi, per secondi, ma abbiamo il mirino puntato, grazie a bidet zelescone e dragazzo


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin in cui minaccia l'Occidente di rappresaglie immediate e inesplorate, se interferirà nella guerra in Ucraina:
> 
> "Se la Russia sarà minacciata, risponderà con mezzi che i suoi avversari non hanno mai provato di persona. Devono sapere che ci sarà una risposta, e sarà fulminea. Abbiamo strumenti che nessuno ha e li utilizzeremo, se necessario. Voglio che tutti lo sappiano, devo essere chiaro su questo punto.
> L'Ucraina è stata spinta dall'esterno a uno scontro diretto con la Russia, è stata considerata sacrificabile nella lotta contro Mosca.
> ...


Che pezzente, non si sta nemmeno rendendo conto di cosa porterà questa storia.

Un paese dotato di armi nucleari non dovrebbe MAI minacciare nessuno di usarle.
Sono deterrenti.

Cosa pensiamo succederà? che chiunque non ne ha, si sentirà in pericolo.
Ha sdoganato la minaccia suprema.
Non mi stupirei se in futuro altri paesi usciranno dall' accordo di non proliferazione e se ne doteranno.
Sarebbe anche legittimo.

Da questa guerra, si evince che se hai armi nucleari nessuno di toccherà mai.

Tra l' altro l' Ucraina ne aveva a montagne di armi atomiche, se ne liberò dietro garanzia di USA e Russia di essere preservata.
Affarone


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Posso risponderti come alcuni commenti che ho sempre letto qui dentro da parte vostra ? (parte vostra inteso come utenti favorevoli all'entrata in guerra o comunque ad aiutare l'ucraina)
> "Quello era il passato,se in passato una nazione ha sbagliato,questo non ti giustifica a ripetere quello sbaglio"
> 
> Decidiamoci, il passato conta oppure no ?
> Non vorrei che contasse solamente a convenienza


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non hai ancora capito che non importa se è passato o presente ma conta solo chi è stato protagonista?
> Gli USA hanno sempre agito a fin di bene, gli altri per interessi meschini.



Nono,io l'ho capito bene 
Però mi piace sottolineare sempre i vari cortocircuiti che si creano


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Aprile 2022)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Mezzi mai visti prima da parte dei russi? Vogliono colpirci con una forma di governo degna del mondo civilizzato? Oppure vogliono esportare una nuova ideologia che non comporti nel concreto il medioevo economico e la miseria per il 99% della popolazione?
> Cosa sarà mai?


Idolo, ma con quella foto di profilo il like non te lo posso concedere


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Posso risponderti come alcuni commenti che ho sempre letto qui dentro da parte vostra ? (parte vostra inteso come utenti favorevoli all'entrata in guerra o comunque ad aiutare l'ucraina)
> "Quello era il passato,se in passato una nazione ha sbagliato,questo non ti giustifica a ripetere quello sbaglio"
> 
> Decidiamoci, il passato conta oppure no ?
> Non vorrei che contasse solamente a convenienza


Sono due cose diverse a mio modo di vedere, giustificare un errore con l'errore di un altro non è lo stesso di dimostrare eventi simili del passato e di come si sono sviluppati. Il primo è un tentativo di giustificare un evento il secondo è un modo per illustrare come certi eventi sono accaduti in passato senza che debba per forza succedere qualcosa (in questo caso un allargamento del conflitto.).

Poi certo che la storia conta, ad oggi ci arriviamo grazie al passato quindi per forza di cose va considerato. La differenza sta nell'utilizzo che si fa della storia, se per capire un evento e su come può riflettere ai giorni nostri o come propaganda per la politica attuale.


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin in cui minaccia l'Occidente di rappresaglie immediate e inesplorate, se interferirà nella guerra in Ucraina:
> 
> "Se la Russia sarà minacciata, risponderà con mezzi che i suoi avversari non hanno mai provato di persona. Devono sapere che ci sarà una risposta, e sarà fulminea. Abbiamo strumenti che nessuno ha e li utilizzeremo, se necessario. Voglio che tutti lo sappiano, devo essere chiaro su questo punto.
> L'Ucraina è stata spinta dall'esterno a uno scontro diretto con la Russia, è stata considerata sacrificabile nella lotta contro Mosca.
> ...


Tutto secondo i piani. Putin sta svolgendo il lavoro alla perfezzione come i suoi colleghi occidentali....


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Un paese che invade a piacimento, strumentalizza a piacimento, arma a piacimento, manovra a piacimento e uccide a piacimento come gli Usa avrebbero potuto farlo, evidentemente non ne valeva la pena, forse perché la guerra in Vietnam era vista da tutto il mondo come una porcata stile Russia Vs Ucraina, forse peggio. Ma sono i buoni giusto?


Agiscono tutti in questo modo e tutti per i propri interessi. Poi sta alle singole persone scegliere e/o capire cosa può giovare a livello personale se l'uno o l'altro oppure nessuno dei due schieramenti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non hai ancora capito che non importa se è passato o presente ma conta solo chi è stato protagonista?
> Gli USA hanno sempre agito a fin di bene, gli altri per interessi meschini.


Rischi che ti sparino addosso, un poco come volevano sparare ai runner o alla gente che portava fuori il cane. Ma si sa, si vogliono salvare le vite di chi la vede nello stesso modo, gli altri invece DEVONO morire


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

Un razzetto bello tosto i polacchi se lo meriterebbero.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Un razzetto bello tosto i polacchi se lo meriterebbero.


Come hanno osato mettersi contro la russia del grande zar?! Vanno immediatamente denazificati! 

L'unico che si meriterebbe un razzo nel cu... è putin.


----------



## kekkopot (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin in cui minaccia l'Occidente di rappresaglie immediate e inesplorate, se interferirà nella guerra in Ucraina:
> 
> "Se la Russia sarà minacciata, risponderà con mezzi che i suoi avversari non hanno mai provato di persona. Devono sapere che ci sarà una risposta, e sarà fulminea. Abbiamo strumenti che nessuno ha e li utilizzeremo, se necessario. Voglio che tutti lo sappiano, devo essere chiaro su questo punto.
> L'Ucraina è stata spinta dall'esterno a uno scontro diretto con la Russia, è stata considerata sacrificabile nella lotta contro Mosca.
> ...


Dai vari commenti noto che ormai questa minaccia non spaventa nessuno


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nono,io l'ho capito bene
> Però mi piace sottolineare sempre i vari cortocircuiti che si creano



Bisognerebbe essere coerenti e condannare ogni guerra, ogni invasione, ogni violazione ed ogni ingerenza da parte di qualunque Stato anche quando avviene da parte di una Nazione "alleata". La Nato dovrebbe limitarsi a proteggere i propri aderenti ma si è trasformata in strumento per realizzare le ambizioni degli Usa. 
Che il Governo dell'Italia non possa decidere nulla di diverso dagli quanto desiderano gli Usa, per me, è una verità inconfutabile.


----------



## kekkopot (27 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che pezzente, non si sta nemmeno rendendo conto di cosa porterà questa storia.
> 
> Un paese dotato di armi nucleari non dovrebbe MAI minacciare nessuno di usarle.
> Sono deterrenti.
> ...


E' uno scenario realistico: ormai la storia è stata scritta. Ragionevolmente tutti gli stati che ne avranno possibilità se ne vorranno dotare..


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Un razzetto bello tosto i polacchi se lo meriterebbero.


Prego?


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2022)

Usciamo da sta m. di Nato e alziamo bandiera bianca prima che sia troppo tardi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Dai vari commenti noto che ormai questa minaccia non spaventa nessuno



Al primo razzo sulla Polonia tutti al gabinetto con le mutande piene.


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come hanno osato mettersi contro la russia del grande zar?! Vanno immediatamente denazificati!
> 
> L'unico che si meriterebbe un razzo nel cu... è putin.


Fanno i gradassi ma sono ZERO, se gli sganciano una roba bella grossa poi la NATO che fa? attacca? la Polonia si difende?
Per quanto mi riguarda, col nucleare pronto a partire sui paesi buoni, occidentali, quelli che contano, i famosi paesi buoni, cioè noi, lasceremo tranquillamente andare quei paesi che sono confinanti con la Russia o facevano parte dell'URSS, ma questo lo hanno fatto con l'Ucraina, che è stata lasciata morire per fare la guerra a Putin, un altro conto invece è la GUERRA in casa, quindi bombe vere sulla testa, pur di evitare questo la Russia potrà tranquillamente fare piazza pulita lì attorno e glielo consiglio, i capitalisti vogliono conquistare dopo aver fatto macerie e senza un esercito comune (i coraggiosi) ma cosa succede se vengono attaccati per la famosa pace in Ucraina o Polonia? nulla, i paesi contano fino ad un certo punto e certi paesi contano meno di altri.
Da che mondo e mondo si mettono in sicurezza le ricchezze non le persone, ergo difficilmente la Russia attaccherà mai un paese come la Germania o l'Italia, paesi che fanno parte di una fake unione che fa finta di fregarsene della pace quando invece ha spinto per arrivare alla guerra giocando con la vita delle persone, in questo caso gli ucraini lasciati crepare e a cui avevano promesso una serena entrata nell'UE e nella NATO.
Sì CIAONE, per me Putin ha il coltello dalla parte del manico e se vorrà, col deterrente nucleare, potrà fare piazza pulita, sanno che hanno tante ragioni, sanno che dovevano mandare il messaggio e lo hanno mandato invadendo un paese inutile come l'Ucraina, adesso giustamente si sta cercando un modo di metterli ko senza fare tanto però per terminare una guerra che la Russia vincerà e che non può finire, perché il nemico è stato creato e deve rimanere tale allora io dico questo, se hanno creato il nemico è giusto che Putin non si fermi e spazzi via ogni minima influenza capitalistaamericana dai paraggi, tanto l'UE è il nulla, non ha un esercito, solo sanzioni, gli Usa hanno voluto fare la guerra? ma stanno facendo la guerra ad un partner di diversi paesi europei, è una guerra strana, stupida, che il mondo buono merita di perdere, autosanzionandosi, autocolpendosi, perdendo potere, influenza, in paesi che non dovevano entrare nella grande famiglia europea e che hanno richiesto spese, costi, per gli stupidi contribuenti netti come noi che adesso dobbiamo pure pagare la famosa pace per paesi NULLI come la Polonia che vogliono fare i ganzi, vogliono sparare bombe col culo e i soldi degli altri.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi gli USA avrebbero dovuto dichiarare guerra all'URSS durante la guerra del Vietnam perché quest'ultimi inviavano armi, aiuti, addestratori ecc. ?



Se lo avessero fatto, avrebbero avuto le loro buone ragioni, tutto qua. Io non sto dicendo cosa devono o non devono fare. 
Fosse per me dovrebbero impiccarsi tutti, Putin, Zelensky e Biden.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Al primo razzo sulla Polonia tutti al gabinetto con le mutande piene.



Sempre che il primo missile extra Ucrainah! non cada su di noi. Possibilità tutt'altro che remota.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Usciamo da sta m. di Nato e alziamo bandiera bianca prima che sia troppo tardi


Con questo governo è impossibile, vista anche l'ambizione del premier di diventare segretario generale della NATO.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Al primo razzo sulla Polonia tutti al gabinetto con le mutande piene.



Io sono abbastanza tranquillo,confido nel fatto che i russi che tanto amano la mia Sardegna,decidano di non distruggerla 
Del resto d'Italia casso mene...facciano quello che vogliono


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Aprile 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> E' uno scenario realistico: ormai la storia è stata scritta. Ragionevolmente tutti gli stati che ne avranno possibilità se ne vorranno dotare..


Ipotesi aberrante, ma tristemente realistica, sono i lati negativi di ciò che chiamano "progresso"


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Al primo razzo sulla Polonia tutti al gabinetto con le mutande piene.


Abito in un paesino arrocato sulle colline talmente piccolo che se sommi tutti i redditi non ci paghi la bomba che userebbero

Sto sereno 

Forse devo cambiare morosa, sta vicino a Ghedi.


----------



## Mika (27 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sempre che il primo missile extra Ucrainah! non cada su di noi. Possibilità tutt'altro che remota.


E' quasi sicuro, con tutte le basi Nato e porti Nato che abbiamo siamo il primo obbiettivo strategico da mettere KO. Siamo il porto della NATO nel Mediterraneo.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io sono abbastanza tranquillo,confido nel fatto che i russi che tanto amano la mia Sardegna,decidano di non distruggerla
> Del resto d'Italia casso mene...facciano quello che vogliono



Stai sereno, vivresti qualche giorno in più.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe essere coerenti e condannare ogni guerra, ogni invasione, ogni violazione ed ogni ingerenza da parte di qualunque Stato anche quando avviene da parte di una Nazione "alleata". La Nato dovrebbe limitarsi a proteggere i propri aderenti ma si è trasformata in strumento per realizzare le ambizioni degli Usa.
> Che il Governo dell'Italia non possa decidere nulla di diverso dagli quanto desiderano gli Usa, per me, è una verità inconfutabile.


C’è troppa incoerenza e falsità. Qualcuno almeno lo dice chiaramente che questa guerra è più sentita di altre perchè gli ucraini non sono cammellieri lontani nel deserto…
Ci sono tanti cortocircuiti in queste narrazioni pro guerra…


----------



## Swaitak (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Al primo razzo sulla Polonia tutti al gabinetto con le mutande piene.


Io mi cacco pure se mi puntano un raudo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Stai sereno, vivresti qualche giorno in più.



Va che io sono come uno scarafaggio,mi adatto a tutto


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Io mi cacco pure se mi puntano un raudo



Allora per te direttamente bombe così non soffri


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Io mi cacco pure se mi puntano un raudo


Appunto 
Ma noi non siamo come i rambo che vogliono spezzare le reni alla Russia 
Loro sono duri a parole e poi al minimo fatto giù in cantina al buio a nascondersi


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Va che io sono come uno scarafaggio,mi adatto a tutto




A tutto ma non a Pioli.
In ogni caso, per me, sarebbe preferibile una dipartita veloce.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A tutto ma non a Pioli.
> In ogni caso, per me, sarebbe preferibile una dipartita veloce.


Vedo che ci sono argomenti allegri, ottimo


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2022)

Comunque Put-in (per chi si lamenta dei pochi soprannomi) non se la fa sotto davanti alla Nato anche perchè sa di avere diversi alleati in caso di scoppio della WWIII


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ennesima dichiarazione implicita di debolezza.
> Continuare, bastonare, senza indugi.


Quando attaccheranno saranno forti o cattivi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque Put-in (per chi si lamenta dei pochi soprannomi) non se la fa sotto davanti alla Nato anche perchè sa di avere diversi alleati in caso di scoppio della WWIII


Siamo sicuri che la Cina, nazione che vive di commercio sia favorevole ad una guerra globale che ne intaccherebbe l'economia? Per me la Cina è più un alleato a distanza della Russia, come sta facendo oggi la NATO con l'Ucraina. Non so se farebbe di più.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vedo che ci sono argomenti allegri, ottimo



Caro Darren meglio "divertirsi" ora.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Quando attaccheranno saranno forti o cattivi?


Saranno inceneriti, noi e loro


----------



## Swaitak (27 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque Put-in (per chi si lamenta dei pochi soprannomi) non se la fa sotto davanti alla Nato anche perchè sa di avere diversi alleati in caso di scoppio della WWIII


Infatti aveva minacciato la chiusura dei rubinetti ed ha eseguito, mica scherzava


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque Put-in (per chi si lamenta dei pochi soprannomi) non se la fa sotto davanti alla Nato anche perchè sa di avere diversi alleati in caso di scoppio della WWIII



Che Ras-Putin non è solo lo sanno pure le badanti di Bidet.


----------



## Mika (27 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri che la Cina, nazione che vive di commercio sia favorevole ad una guerra globale che ne intaccherebbe l'economia? Per me la Cina è più un alleato a distanza della Russia, come sta facendo oggi la NATO con l'Ucraina. Non so se farebbe di più.


La Cina avrebbe tutto da perderci con una WWIII che tanto si sa che finirebbe a confetti atomici. Perché poi non vendi più nulla, se non all'abitante del grottino affianco, magari con il baratto.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Saranno inceneriti, noi e loro



Grazie per avercelo ricordato.


----------



## Mika (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io sono abbastanza tranquillo,confido nel fatto che i russi che tanto amano la mia Sardegna,decidano di non distruggerla
> Del resto d'Italia casso mene...facciano quello che vogliono


Ci sono due porti militari NATO in Sardegna e due basi militari NATO di cui una è la seconda più grande in Italia


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che Ras-Putin non è solo lo sanno pure le badanti di Bidet.


Pensa che alcuni dicevano fosse fantascienza.

Meglio tardi che mai averlo capito.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ci sono due porti militari NATO in Sardegna e due basi militari NATO



E ma ci sono anche tanti porti per gli yatch russi ,sarebbe un peccato gettar una bomba


----------



## Mika (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E ma ci sono anche tanti porti per gli yatch russi ,sarebbe un peccato gettar una bomba


Allora potrai imbucarti con Vodka e biondona russa su una di esse e spacciarti per russo  Magari ci cascano! 

Io sono a Milano, quindi sono uno dei primi a saltare in caso, spero di notte così non me ne accorgo 

Ma soprattutto dopo il Closing che questo è quello buono e il gusto di stappare lo voglio


----------



## Djici (27 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri che la Cina, nazione che vive di commercio sia favorevole ad una guerra globale che ne intaccherebbe l'economia? Per me la Cina è più un alleato a distanza della Russia, come sta facendo oggi la NATO con l'Ucraina. Non so se farebbe di più.


Non capisco cosa avrebbe da guadagnarci la Cina.
Ammettiamo che perdono la guerra... La rimandiamo a l'era di Mao... Non sarebbe una buona cosa per loro.
Ammettiamo che la vincono... Poi per chi andranno a produrre? 

E non riesco nemmeno io stesso a capire cosa vorrebbe dire "vincere" una guerra simile.
Chi e che vince? Cosa devi conquistare per vincere? O forse devi essere l'ultimo a stare in piedi con mln di morti dappertutto?
Qui una guerra mondiale, anche se non fosse nucleare, si farebbe tramite missili che spazzano via l'avversario.
Nella prima e nella seconda, l'obiettivo era occupare zone geografiche.
Ora non ci credo nemmeno mezzo secondo che qualcuno vorrebbe occupare zone...
Non si può mica andare ad occupare Russia o Cina o Usa o india...
Quindi ripeto, per me non ci sarebbe nemmeno bisogno del arma nucleare per distruggere la pianeta.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non hai ancora capito che non importa se è passato o presente ma conta solo chi è stato protagonista?
> Gli USA hanno sempre agito a fin di bene, gli altri per interessi meschini.


 È una battuta?


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grazie per avercelo ricordato.


Credo sia la cosa piu rassicurante per ricordare che è estremamente improbabile succeda.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ci sono due porti militari NATO in Sardegna e due basi militari NATO di cui una è la seconda più grande in Italia



Comunque sono di più 
Senza contare che nel sud sardegna ci sono tanti km di costa (e di entroterra) praticamente requisiti e inaccessibili a noi comuni mortali.
E parliamo di un territorio bello grande


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Io mi cacco pure se mi puntano un raudo


La paura è sintomo di sanità mentale, non preoccuparti.
L' antenato che non aveva paura di nulla è stato ucciso centinaia di migliaia di anni fa e non ha potuto trasmettere i propri geni.


----------



## Mika (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque sono di più
> Senza contare che nel sud sardegna ci sono tanti km di costa (e di entroterra) praticamente requisiti e inaccessibili a noi comuni mortali.
> E parliamo di un territorio bello grande


Ma non avevano fatto una legge in Sardegna che diminuiva gli ettari militari restituendo terra alla vostra bellissima regione?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> È una battuta?



Ti sembra una cosa vera?


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque sono di più
> Senza contare che nel sud sardegna ci sono tanti km di costa (e di entroterra) praticamente requisiti e inaccessibili a noi comuni mortali.
> E parliamo di un territorio bello grande


Va beh abbiamo capito, è stato un piacere.

ciao stars eater


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2022)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Mezzi mai visti prima da parte dei russi? Vogliono colpirci con una forma di governo degna del mondo civilizzato? Oppure vogliono esportare una nuova ideologia che non comporti nel concreto il medioevo economico e la miseria per il 99% della popolazione?
> Cosa sarà mai?


Bombe e missiloni che non hanno neanche gli USA (non che la Nato sia meno avanzata militarmente, hanno semplicemente altra roba che viceversa la Russia non ha). Ma fa nulla, dobbiamo salvare l'Ucraina, inaccettabile che venga invaso uno stato sovrano () e bla bla bla...


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Bombe e missiloni che non hanno neanche gli USA (non che la Nato sia meno avanzata militarmente, hanno semplicemente altra roba che viceversa la Russia non ha). Ma fa nulla, dobbiamo salvare l'Ucraina, inaccettabile che venga invaso uno stato sovrano () e bla bla bla...


Che poi sono onesto, forse troppo brutale. Se per assurdo (speriamo sia davvero assurdo) si va alla 3 guerra mondiale, per evitarla per me l’ucraina può essere totalmente rasa al suolo eh


----------



## Controcorrente (27 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che poi sono onesto, forse troppo brutale. Se per assurdo (speriamo sia davvero assurdo) si va alla 3 guerra mondiale, per evitarla per me l’ucraina può essere totalmente rasa al suolo eh


Che questa fosse la tua posizione si era capito. Permettimi di trovarla disumana.


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che poi sono onesto, forse troppo brutale. Se per assurdo (speriamo sia davvero assurdo) si va alla 3 guerra mondiale, per evitarla per me l’ucraina può essere totalmente rasa al suolo eh


Per me possono raderla al suolo anche adesso, magari senza nucleare altrimenti tocca respirarci lo schifo. Così son tutti contenti : Putin, Johnson e co. e la Nato. Che l'Ucraina diventi una carneficina é il desiderio di tutti gli attori in gioco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Che questa fosse la tua posizione si era capito. Permettimi di trovarla disumana.


C'è da dire che così va il mondo, un conflitto mondiale non accadrebbe certo per salvare l'Ucraina, ma per interessi ben più grandi.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che così va il mondo, un conflitto mondiale non accadrebbe certo per salvare l'Ucraina, ma per interessi ben più grandi.


C'è gente che ancora sta a dire "gli diano Crimea e Donbas" ma la facciano finita.

Ancora un pò e la Russia è in centro-Ucraina


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Che questa fosse la tua posizione si era capito. Permettimi di trovarla disumana.


Certo, pensala come vuoi. Io ho detto però esclusivamente in caso di 3 guerra mondiale, se servisse ad evitarla non esisterei a sacrificare l’ucraina come sta un po’ facendo l’America per “sconfiggere” Mosca. Solo che io sono onesto e l’ammetto, 3/4 di persone a parole direbbero altro


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Per me possono raderla al suolo anche adesso, magari senza nucleare altrimenti tocca respirarci lo schifo. Così son tutti contenti : Putin, Johnson e co. e la Nato. Che l'Ucraina diventi una carneficina é il desiderio di tutti gli attori in gioco.


No adesso no, non esageriamo. Per quanto siano una nazione odiosa ed indegna stanno soffrendo e subendo una guerra per volere di altri e loro sono finiti in mezzo.


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo, pensala come vuoi. Io ho detto però esclusivamente in caso di 3 guerra mondiale, se servisse ad evitarla non esisterei a sacrificare l’ucraina come sta un po’ facendo l’America per “sconfiggere” Mosca. Solo che io sono onesto e l’ammetto, 3/4 di persone a parole direbbero altro


Ma no cosa dici. Per salvare l'Ucraina andiamo tutti in guerra dai, meglio la terza guerra mondiale no? La famosa QUESTIONE DI PRINCIPIO, che smette di esistere quando ti ritrovi a dover mettere l'elmetto e imbracciare il fucile mentre Draghi é sul divano nel bunker


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No adesso no, non esageriamo. Per quanto siano una nazione odiosa ed indegna stanno soffrendo e subendo una guerra per volere di altri e *loro sono finiti in mezzo.*



Non ci sono finiti in mezzo a caso. Chi li sta usando lo sappiamo tutti.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

Ricordo che sui social c'era zeppo di persone che volevano legare quel morto di sonno di Speranza per i piedi stile Mussolini e percuoterlo ( da inerme) per i bar chiusi e il coprifuoco.

Adesso sui social tipo Twitter è un tripudio di gente che ha quasi paura a scrivere che Putin è un delinquente arrogante ( a questo punto lucidamente pazzo) nonostante li minacci un giorno si l' altro pure.

Baaahhhhhh

E' proprio vero che quando il gioco si fa duro, i duri cominciano a giocare.
Dalle mie parti si dice "male non fare, paura non avere"

Preferisco chi dice "meglio l' Ucraina di noi", è almeno istinto di sopravvivenza.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma no cosa dici. Per salvare l'Ucraina andiamo tutti in guerra dai, meglio la terza guerra mondiale no? La famosa QUESTIONE DI PRINCIPIO, che smette di esistere quando ti ritrovi a dover mettere l'elmetto e imbracciare il fucile mentre Draghi é sul divano nel bunker


Sai come la penso Dexter. Non farei mai la terza guerra mondiale per l’ucraina e avrei fatto molto meno per autarli. Ma sono vittime dei giochi di Usa e Russia, ovviamente parlo del popolo perché il governo ucraino è uno schifo marcescente.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non ci sono finiti in mezzo a caso. Chi li sta usando lo sappiamo tutti.


Il popolo è finito in mezzo alla guerra di peni lunghi tre Usa e Russia. Il governo ucraino è osceno e si è fatto usare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

*Letta a Porta a Porta: "Le parole dell'Inghilterra di ieri sono fuori luogo. I leader dei paesi occidentali hanno una responsabilità immensa e hanno il dovere di parlare poco."*


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ricordo che sui social c'era zeppo di persone che volevano legare quel morto di sonno di Speranza per i piedi stile Mussolini e percuoterlo ( da inerme) per i bar chiusi e il coprifuoco.
> 
> Adesso sui social tipo Twitter è un tripudio di gente che ha quasi paura a scrivere che Putin è un delinquente arrogante ( a questo punto lucidamente pazzo) nonostante li minacci un giorno si l' altro pure.
> 
> ...



Per meglio gli USA e la Russia. Che si distruggano tra di loro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta a Porta a Porta: "Le parole dell'Inghilterra di ieri sono fuori luogo. I leader dei paesi occidentali hanno una responsabilità immensa e hanno il dovere di parlare poco."*



Se ci arriva addirittura Letta....


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta a Porta a Porta: "Le parole dell'Inghilterra di ieri sono fuori luogo. I leader dei paesi occidentali hanno una responsabilità immensa e hanno il dovere di parlare poco."*


Ve l’ho detto , il fronte non è compatto. Le follie del demente senile americano e dell’ ubriacone britannico non sono condivise in Europa


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il popolo è finito in mezzo alla guerra di peni lunghi tre Usa e Russia. Il governo ucraino è osceno e si è fatto usare



Il popolo alla fine non conta nulla pure da noi, figurati in Ucraina.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta a Porta a Porta: "Le parole dell'Inghilterra di ieri sono fuori luogo. I leader dei paesi occidentali hanno una responsabilità immensa e hanno il dovere di parlare poco."*



Palese.
Gli inglesi sono pazzi.
E non credo ci sia la longa manus degli USA per forza, è farina del loro sacco quell' uscita.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa avrebbe da guadagnarci la Cina.
> Ammettiamo che perdono la guerra... La rimandiamo a l'era di Mao... Non sarebbe una buona cosa per loro.
> Ammettiamo che la vincono... Poi per chi andranno a produrre?
> 
> ...


Come stiamo ben notando e c'è l'hanno anche detto svariate volte " nella guerra non vince nessuno" le ripercussioni le stiamo pagando tutti! considerò guerra anche le mosse sottotraccia per preparare il terreno.. quindi si la stiamo proprio vivendo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

*Ancora Letta: "Draghi va da Biden il 10 maggio. Io penso che a Biden, l’Italia e i Paesi europei debbano dire: noi facciamo la nostra parte, sanzioni, ma guidiamo noi questo percorso. Non possiamo immaginare che questo percorso veda gli europei al traino dell'USA. Quando Draghi andrà negli Usa dovrà essere molto chiaro anche con gli americani: esiste una guida e una leadership in Europa in questa crisi."*


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta a Porta a Porta: "Le parole dell'Inghilterra di ieri sono fuori luogo. I leader dei paesi occidentali hanno una responsabilità immensa e hanno il dovere di parlare poco."*


É la prima cosa giusta che dice in 50 anni di vita


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta a Porta a Porta: "Le parole dell'Inghilterra di ieri sono fuori luogo. I leader dei paesi occidentali hanno una responsabilità immensa e hanno il dovere di parlare poco."*


Adoro i cortocircuiti piddini... del resto loro vivono per rendere sempre più inutile e piccola l'Italia, quasi si schifano a parlare di interessi nazionali, per loro c'è solo l'appecoramento e le stronziate.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il popolo alla fine non conta nulla pure da noi, figurati in Ucraina.


Già. Però loro muoiono per volere di idioti…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Letta: "Draghi va da Biden il 10 maggio. Io penso che a Biden, l’Italia e i Paesi europei debbano dire: noi facciamo la nostra parte, sanzioni, ma guidiamo noi questo percorso. Non possiamo immaginare che questo percorso veda gli europei al traino dell'USA. Quando Draghi andrà negli Usa dovrà essere molto chiaro anche con gli americani: esiste una guida e una leadership in Europa in questa crisi."*



I fischi degli amici partigiani gli hanno coordinato il cervello o semplicemente avrà letto qualche sondaggio?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ti sembra una cosa vera?


No  ma di questi tempi è meglio chiedere hah


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per meglio gli USA e la Russia. Che si distruggano tra di loro.



Boh, non saprei che dire.

Un pò troppo complesso per la mia modesta comprensione del quadro generale dirti perché non percorrono la strada più veloce che è quella che dici tu.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta a Porta a Porta: "Le parole dell'Inghilterra di ieri sono fuori luogo. I leader dei paesi occidentali hanno una responsabilità immensa e hanno il dovere di parlare poco."*



L’Italia, pur con tutti i suoi limiti, dovrebbe sempre tenersi ben distante da posizioni scellerate.


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Letta: "Draghi va da Biden il 10 maggio. Io penso che a Biden, l’Italia e i Paesi europei debbano dire: noi facciamo la nostra parte, sanzioni, ma guidiamo noi questo percorso. Non possiamo immaginare che questo percorso veda gli europei al traino dell'USA. Quando Draghi andrà negli Usa dovrà essere molto chiaro anche con gli americani: esiste una guida e una leadership in Europa in questa crisi."*


Si, se facciamo affidamento su Draghi stiamo freschi. Faccio fatica a trovare un soggetto nel panorama politico mondiale "democratico", più corrotto e schifoso di Draghi. Sicuramente il prossimo segretario Nato dirà agli USA che non devono interferire, sisi...


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Letta: "Draghi va da Biden il 10 maggio. Io penso che a Biden, l’Italia e i Paesi europei debbano dire: noi facciamo la nostra parte, sanzioni, ma guidiamo noi questo percorso. Non possiamo immaginare che questo percorso veda gli europei al traino dell'USA. Quando Draghi andrà negli Usa dovrà essere molto chiaro anche con gli americani: esiste una guida e una leadership in Europa in questa crisi."*


Ma siamo sicuri che stia bene letta? Non può dire ste cose sensate!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> É la prima cosa giusta che dice in 50 anni di vita



Tra il dire e il fare...


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che stia bene letta? Non può dire ste cose sensate!


Si avvicinano le elezioni e vogliono, per una volta, provare a vincere per davvero.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I fischi degli amici partigiani gli hanno coordinato il cervello o semplicemente avrà letto qualche sondaggio?


direi la seconda, il caro servo della Nato . Che poi pure Scholz faceva lo spocchioso e mo manda i carriarmati


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Boh, non saprei che dire.
> 
> Un pò troppo complesso per la mia modesta comprensione del quadro generale dirti *perché non percorrono la strada più veloce che è quella che dici tu.*



Perché mai dovrebbero farsi del male direttamente quando possono sacrificare gli altri?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che stia bene letta? Non può dire ste cose sensate!



Nemmeno lui può negare l’evidenza.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta a Porta a Porta: "Le parole dell'Inghilterra di ieri sono fuori luogo. I leader dei paesi occidentali hanno una responsabilità immensa e hanno il dovere di parlare poco."*


Una botta al cerchio ed una alla botte.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Una botta al cerchio ed una alla botte.




Letta, presto ex Segretario PD.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che poi sono onesto, forse troppo brutale. Se per assurdo (speriamo sia davvero assurdo) si va alla 3 guerra mondiale, per evitarla per me l’ucraina può essere totalmente rasa al suolo eh


Infatti ho paura abbia fatto lo stesso ragionamento
Meglio sporcarmi le mani e CERCARE di salvare l'umanità , visto che sapeva benissimo che l'America non aspettava altro e infatti non demorde e continua a trascinarci in questo abominio oppure lasciare correre e accettare la tattica del "temporeggiare" dell'Occidente davanti alle loro richieste.. poi dopo tot anni i giochi erano già fatti è escalation non ci sarebbe stata.. 
ma neppure l'umanità come la conosciamo!!!

Io odio il concetto" lo faccio per un bene più grande!" Ma se per salvare il pianeta con tutto quello che rappresenta.. posso dire che un po' lo capisco, anche perché in tutto questo c'è pure il desiderio di proteggere la propria gente oltre che il resto del mondo


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Si avvicinano le elezioni e vogliono, per una volta, provare a vincere per davvero.


Dici?


----------



## vota DC (27 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi gli USA avrebbero dovuto dichiarare guerra all'URSS durante la guerra del Vietnam perché quest'ultimi inviavano armi, aiuti, addestratori ecc. ?


Il paragone lo farei con il Messico in caso che i messicani armati dai russi avrebbero fatto qualche scorreria o controffensiva in territorio Usa. Che poi con le nostre armi i nostri protetti hanno fatto scorrerie contro Moldavia (per trascinarli in guerra), Polonia e Ungheria (per paranoie di suprematismo razziale) per me dovrebbero evitare di mordere la mano che li nutre o perlomeno smettere di farlo perlomeno durante l'invasione russa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Il paragone lo farei con il Messico in caso che i messicani armati dai russi avrebbero fatto qualche scorreria o controffensiva in territorio Usa. Che poi con le nostre armi i nostri protetti hanno fatto scorrerie contro Moldavia (per trascinarli in guerra), Polonia e Ungheria (per paranoie di suprematismo razziale) per me dovrebbero evitare di mordere la mano che li nutre o perlomeno smettere di farlo perlomeno durante l'invasione russa.


Il primo ministro della Moldavia (che ad oggi continua a sostenere una rigida neutralità) ha detto che l'attacco al ministero della sicurezza della Transinistria è stato effettuato con armamenti solitamente in mano ai miliziani della Transinistria.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il primo ministro della Moldavia (che ad oggi continua a sostenere una rigida neutralità) ha detto che l'attacco al ministero della sicurezza della Transinistria è stato effettuato con armamenti solitamente in mano ai miliziani della Transinistria.



Sii preciso, ha detto che anche lo stato del Gabon usa quel tipo di armamenti.

Non darei a questo punto per scontato sia farina del sacco russo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sii preciso, ha detto che anche lo stato del Gabon usa quel tipo di armamenti.
> 
> Non darei a questo punto per scontato sia farina del sacco russo.


Sarà un disegno segreto del Gabon per occupare la Moldavia.


----------



## Milanoide (27 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Letta: "Draghi va da Biden il 10 maggio. Io penso che a Biden, l’Italia e i Paesi europei debbano dire: noi facciamo la nostra parte, sanzioni, ma guidiamo noi questo percorso. Non possiamo immaginare che questo percorso veda gli europei al traino dell'USA. Quando Draghi andrà negli Usa dovrà essere molto chiaro anche con gli americani: esiste una guida e una leadership in Europa in questa crisi."*


Della guerra chiunque sano di mente avrebbe paura, non mi sorprendo poi così tanto. Il problema è che a comandare l'Italia c'è un pazzo autoritario a cui i partiti non possono altro che dire "signor sì". Poi se si crede alla favola che Draghi stia facendo disastri perchè non c'è una maggioranza di destra, piuttosto che di sinistra, ok...


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Aprile 2022)

Io comunque, come il Dottor Stranamore, ho imparato ad amare la bomba.
Se non ci fosse, ci saremmo ammazzati tra di noi decenni e decenni fa. 
E, waltzianamente, sottolineo che "more may be better": nel mio mondo ideale, ogni stato è nucleare.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Il paragone lo farei con il Messico in caso che i messicani armati dai russi avrebbero fatto qualche scorreria o controffensiva in territorio Usa. Che poi con le nostre armi i nostri protetti hanno fatto scorrerie contro Moldavia (per trascinarli in guerra), Polonia e Ungheria (per paranoie di suprematismo razziale) per me dovrebbero evitare di mordere la mano che li nutre o perlomeno smettere di farlo perlomeno durante l'invasione russa.


Noi Italiani siamo ancora qua a convivere con astio e diffidenza reciproca una dittatura di 80 anni fa durata 20 anni e pretendi che Ungheresi e soprattutto Polacchi vivano con leggerezza l'occupazione di un Paese riconosciuto internazionalmente da parte del regime che li ha piegati per 50 anni?
Ma dai..


----------



## babsodiolinter (28 Aprile 2022)

Ok putin "malato,brutto,cattivo,dittatore,tutto"
Il problema è dall'altra parte abbiamo jhonson after hours e biden do la mano lesta..
Da una parte si fa la guerra con dichiarazioni da guerra, dall'altra si fanno video "impastati" chiedendo soldi e armi..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2022)

*Bloomberg: Eni in procinto di aprire un conto presso Gazprombank per aderire al meccanismo di pagamenti in rubli del gas russo*


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bloomberg: Eni in procinto di aprire un conto presso Gazprombank per aderire al meccanismo di pagamenti in rubli del gas russo*


Ho letto che praticamente ENI verserà i pagamenti in euro su questo conto, Gazprombank cambierà gli euro in rubli prendendoli in prestito dalla banca centrale russa.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> La Cina avrebbe tutto da perderci con una WWIII che tanto si sa che finirebbe a confetti atomici. Perché poi non vendi più nulla, se non all'abitante del grottino affianco, magari con il baratto.


Non ne sarei sicuro.
Ci sarebbero due continenti radioattivi, ma demograficamente avrebbero il dominio potenziale su vasti territori.
Poi potrebbe partire la resa dei conti con Pakistan e India, boh!


----------



## Mika (28 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Non ne sarei sicuro.
> Ci sarebbero due continenti radioattivi, ma demograficamente avrebbero il dominio potenziale su vasti territori.
> Poi potrebbe partire la resa dei conti con Pakistan e India, boh!


Certo solo due... perché non c'è il vento le radiazioni sono solo in Europa e Russia, la Cina non li becca no, si ferma al confine 

Fate una simulazione, lanciate circa 400 testate da una parte all'altra del mondo tra Europa, Oceania (ci sono basi USA e USA anche la), Russia totale (fino alla Siberia), Giappone (ci sono basi USA anche la). Poi vedete come diventa l'atmosfera terrestre. L'inverno nuclare, lo sballamento del clima ecc ecc...


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io comunque, come il Dottor Stranamore, ho imparato ad amare la bomba.
> Se non ci fosse, ci saremmo ammazzati tra di noi decenni e decenni fa.
> E, waltzianamente, sottolineo che "more may be better": nel mio mondo ideale, ogni stato è nucleare.


Fossimo computer si.

Ma più gente ce l' ha, più è probabile ci sia il pazzo che la usa.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bloomberg: Eni in procinto di aprire un conto presso Gazprombank per aderire al meccanismo di pagamenti in rubli del gas russo*


che bello quando predichiamo bene e razzoliamo male


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Non ne sarei sicuro.
> Ci sarebbero due continenti radioattivi, ma demograficamente avrebbero il dominio potenziale su vasti territori.
> Poi potrebbe partire la resa dei conti con Pakistan e India, boh!





Mika ha scritto:


> Certo solo due... perché non c'è il vento le radiazioni sono solo in Europa e Russia, la Cina non li becca no, si ferma al confine
> 
> Fate una simulazione, lanciate circa 400 testate da una parte all'altra del mondo tra Europa, Oceania (ci sono basi USA e USA anche la), Russia totale (fino alla Siberia), Giappone (ci sono basi USA anche la). Poi vedete come diventa l'atmosfera terrestre. L'inverno nuclare, lo sballamento del clima ecc ecc...


State bbboni.

Finchè non viene attaccato direttamente il suolo russo ( lasciamo perdere i paeselli di confine), non c'è ragione per cui Mad Vlad dovrebbe sancire anche la sua di distruzione.

A meno che Mad Vlad sia very mad.
Il che non è da scartare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bloomberg: Eni in procinto di aprire un conto presso Gazprombank per aderire al meccanismo di pagamenti in rubli del gas russo*



E così dopo il "perseguitiamo gli oligarchi (che nulla hanno a che fare con la guerra) per colpire Putin"
Dopo il "sanzioniamo la russia,rendendo la vita dei russi stessi invivibile,per incoraggiare il golpe in Russia ai danni di Putin"
Dopo il "sanzioniamo la Russia perchè queste sanzioni metteranno fine alla guerra in ucraina"

Dopo tutte queste pagliacciate "made in NATO",la russia minaccia di far pagare in rubli il proprio gas e l'UE,che ancora è convinta di avere il coltello dalla parte del manico,prima,tutta tronfia,dice che è impossibile e che continueranno a pagarlo in €.
Queste frasi di circostanza danno forza a tutti i prezzolati ancora convinti della forza dell'UE
"eeeeeh,non possono cambiare i contratti,si continuerà a pagare in € !i!i!

Giorno 27 aprile 2022 : 
La russia chiude i rubinetti del gas a Polonia e Bulgaria
E,udite udite,4 paesi UE hanno già pagato in rubli  

Eccola la grande PUTENZAAAA della UE


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Aprile 2022)

Dimmi te se devo concordare con Travaglio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Aprile 2022)

Dimmi te se devo concordare con Travaglio 

P.S Minuto 7.40 in poi da incorniciare.


----------



## Controcorrente (28 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dimmi te se devo concordare con Travaglio
> 
> P.S Minuto 7.40 in poi da incorniciare.


Non che mi immaginassi che da questo figuro potesse uscire qualcosa di intelligente, ma dal minuto 7.40 in poi c’è da incorniciare solo la supponenza di chi pur di dare contro agli americani (come non ci fosse qualcosa di più serio di cui parlare relativamente alla tragedia Ucraina), non solo dice delle assurdità geopolitiche (a questo ci aveva abituato), ma anche tecniche per le quali in un minuto ci si informa e si evitano figuracce come queste.

Sostenere che in caso di conflitto nucleare l’Inghilterra e gli USA non avrebbero conseguenze dovrebbe far bandire un personaggio da qualsiasi discussione su questo conflitto, se non altro perché ha un’impreparazione ridicola.


----------



## Andris (28 Aprile 2022)

mentre i nazionalisti non si arrendono all'evidenza e la loro grancassa occidentale finge di non comprendere cosa succederà, anche se lo sanno perfettamente, le cose si evolvono

oggi annunciato che a Kherson verrà introdotto il rublo come moneta

e lo stesso succederà quando prenderanno Kharkiv, Nikolaev, Dnipro, Odessa etc

i territori conquistati sul campo dalla Russia non saranno più Ucraina, lo sappiamo benissimo perchè in tutte le guerre del pianeta è così e l'ho ricordato dal primo giorno, per questo bisognava cedere subito Crimea e Donbass

e non solo Crimea e Donbass.
dovevi togliere dalla Costituzione l'apertura alla NATO, dovevi consegnare tutti i criminali tra politici e militari per farli processare, dovevi equiparare il russo all'ucraino nelle scuole e nelle istituzioni nei territori che lo desiderano, dovevi chiudere rapporti con USA

così avresti messo Putin dinanzi alle sue responsabilità, perchè un'offerta del genere sarebbe stata irrinunciabile anche per chi ha mire espansionistiche sul mar Nero


----------



## vota DC (28 Aprile 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Noi Italiani siamo ancora qua a convivere con astio e diffidenza reciproca una dittatura di 80 anni fa durata 20 anni e pretendi che Ungheresi e soprattutto Polacchi vivano con leggerezza l'occupazione di un Paese riconosciuto internazionalmente da parte del regime che li ha piegati per 50 anni?
> Ma dai..


No, intendevo proprio i nostri protetti UCRAINI devono evitare di mordere la mano che li nutre perlomeno durante l'invasione russa. Hanno mandato altri commando contro la minoranza ungherese in transcarpazia, stanno continuando a fare transitare indisturbati i russi in transnistria (lì i miliziani c'erano 30 anni ma ormai li ha rimpiazzati l'esercito russo) e continuano a ridurre a meno di un decimo la presenza dei polacchi presenti nel loro territorio. Più cose minori come rifiutare la visita del presidente tedesco e le armi fornite da noi per loro che finiscono sempre in mano ad altri (nel 2015 sgamati con l'isis). Polacchi e ungheresi al massimo fanno gli scrocconi e i rissaioli della Nato ma non ricordo da parte loro episodi equivoci.


----------



## Controcorrente (28 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mentre i nazionalisti non si arrendono all'evidenza e la loro grancassa occidentale finge di non comprendere cosa succederà, anche se lo sanno perfettamente, le cose si evolvono
> 
> oggi annunciato che a Kherson verrà introdotto il rublo come moneta
> 
> ...


Beh certo, uno invade la mia nazione e io gli offro tutto questo e anche una cena di pesce perchè se rifiuta è chiaro che non era quello il suo obbiettivo (cosa che comunque è chiaro comunque al 99% del mondo occidentale). Un popolo ha tutto il diritto di opporsi a un'invasione, e la cosa più assurda è che viviamo in una nazione che è libera proprio grazie alla resistenza e all'aiuto degli alleati. Dovremmo essere i primi a capire la situazione, invece oltre al revisionismo storico stiamo facendo anche quello della cronaca, quando tutto è sotto i nostri occhi.

L'Ucraina ha tutto il diritto di non voler cedere nemmeno un metro del suo territorio a chi da anni la destabilizza e non contento la invade militarmente. L'Ucraina ha tutto il diritto di voler vincere questa guerra (anche se la cosa sembrasse da fuori quasi impossibile, è non è questo il caso) dopo aver visto civili trucidati, crimini di guerra, una propaganda Russa che fa bollire il sangue nelle vene. L'Ucraina ha tutto il diritto di scegliere la sua politica estera liberamente. Accettare che una sola di queste cose sia imposta con la forza, è portare indietro il mondo di 100 anni.

Ora vorrei solo che chi sostiene il contrario si immedesimasse in un Ucraino a cui hanno ucciso la famiglia (se non peggio) che sente alla TV Russa che nell'operazione militare Speciale i Russi sono benefattori che stanno portando aiuti umanitari e che gli Ucraini si bombardano da soli, per poi andare in internet e vedere che a quella Italiana dicono che dovrebbero arrendersi perchè rischiano di fare la bua anche alle nazioni occidentali altrimenti. La reazione di prendere un fucile e andare a combattere è umana, oserei dire normale, perchè non solo si sta vivendo un dramma umano, non solo si sta perdendo tutto, ma si viene anche presi in giro dalla propaganda.
Sembrate dimenticare che stanno vivendo una guerra in cui sono gli aggrediti. Già ritenerli sullo stesso piano degli aggressori (perchè per me è squallido anche solo il fatto di doversi sedere al tavolo a trattare con chi sta cercando di uccidere la mia famiglia mentre siamo seduti a "discutere") è allucinante, addirittura sentirci in grado di dare consigli e criticare il modo in cui questo avviene è ancora peggio, al limite dell'assurdo.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E così dopo il "perseguitiamo gli oligarchi (che nulla hanno a che fare con la guerra) per colpire Putin"
> Dopo il "sanzioniamo la russia,rendendo la vita dei russi stessi invivibile,per incoraggiare il golpe in Russia ai danni di Putin"
> Dopo il "sanzioniamo la Russia perchè queste sanzioni metteranno fine alla guerra in ucraina"
> 
> ...


La potenza della UE si vede nella solidarietà.
Chi è rimasto senza gas viene fornito dagli altri membri UE.
La Polonia avrà presto come principale fonte di approvvigionamento la Norvegia. Coerenti.
Girano voci che fra due mesi l'amministrazione Russa non riuscirà più a pagare gli stipendi. Sarà propaganda occidentale, ma non invidio i russi.


----------



## Andris (28 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Beh certo, uno invade la mia nazione e io gli offro tutto questo e anche una cena di pesce perchè se rifiuta è chiaro che non era quello il suo obbiettivo (cosa che comunque è chiaro comunque al 99% del mondo occidentale). Un popolo ha tutto il diritto di opporsi a un'invasione, e la cosa più assurda è che viviamo in una nazione che è libera proprio grazie alla resistenza e all'aiuto degli alleati. Dovremmo essere i primi a capire la situazione, invece oltre al revisionismo storico stiamo facendo anche quello della cronaca, quando tutto è sotto i nostri occhi.
> 
> L'Ucraina ha tutto il diritto di non voler cedere nemmeno un metro del suo territorio a chi da anni la destabilizza e non contento la invade militarmente. L'Ucraina ha tutto il diritto di voler vincere questa guerra (anche se la cosa sembrasse da fuori quasi impossibile, è non è questo il caso) dopo aver visto civili trucidati, crimini di guerra, una propaganda Russa che fa bollire il sangue nelle vene. L'Ucraina ha tutto il diritto di scegliere la sua politica estera liberamente. Accettare che una sola di queste cose sia imposta con la forza, è portare indietro il mondo di 100 anni.
> 
> ...


il diritto non c'entra più nulla ormai, in guerra il più forte mangia il più debole come è sempre stato.
Israele si è allargato vincendo le guerre, non perchè avesse il diritto di farlo
Armenia ha perso territori pochi mesi fa, non è il diritto internazionale ad averglielo tolto
e via così, ogni guerra è così.

l'Ucraina perderà territori, certo che può difendersi ma deve essere consapevole che la situazione territoriale sarà peggiore di quella non riconosciuta fino a fine febbraio.
è una questione pragmatica che esula dal discorso istintivo e legittimo che fai tu
normale che il cittadino ucraino residente fuori da certi luoghi già teatro di guerra si senta toccato e voglia difendersi, ma non vuol dire che a livello politico si debba ragionare come l'uomo comune senza rendersi conto che hai tutto da perdere

aggiungo che nei primissimi giorni ancora non c'era il sistema unico dei mass media che c'è ora con la propaganda, né in Russia né in Ucraina, per cui tutte la popolazione (non solo chi aggira la censura su internet cambiando server di accesso) avrebbe avuto contezza dello sforzo massimo ucraino per evitare la guerra

in Russia tra la popolazione civile è molto sentita la questione di tutela dei cittadini russofoni in Ucraina, non solo per i milioni di rifugiati durante la guerra in Donbass ma anche per le tante connessioni private che hanno le persone tra i due paesi.
far sapere dal primo momento che si voleva rimediare agli errori passati punendo i responsabili avrebbe comportato una visione diversa tra i cittadini russi, non ci sarebbe stato il consenso attuale per Putin.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> *La potenza della UE* si vede nella solidarietà.
> Chi è rimasto senza gas viene fornito dagli altri membri UE.
> La Polonia avrà presto come principale fonte di approvvigionamento la Norvegia. Coerenti.
> Girano voci che fra due mesi l'amministrazione Russa non riuscirà più a pagare gli stipendi. Sarà propaganda occidentale, ma non invidio i russi.



Questa si doveva vedere in altri modi.
Per dire,sono 27 stati,e allora se Unione vuoi essere,devi prendere *una* decisione a nome di tutti (che ovviamente metta d'accordo tutti)

Che senso ha dire "come UE facciamo,sanzoniamo,ragioniamo come un'unica entità" se poi ognuno va dove catso vuole ?
Che senso ha dire "come UE non pagheremo mai in rubli,ci sono i contratti firmati" e poi si viene a sapere che 4 stati (appartenenti alla UE) si sono già smarcati e hanno pagato in rubli ?

La UE non conta e non conterà mai nulla proprio per questo,perchè è solamente un accozzaglia di stati "riuniti" a convenienza.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2022)

*Il governo polacco sta seriamente pensando di inviare nella zona occidentale dell'Ucraina un contingente militare al fine di proteggere la minoranza polacca presente in quelle aree. 
La decisione finale verrà presa dopo il via libera degli alleati NATO.*


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il governo polacco sta seriamente pensando di inviare nella zona occidentale dell'Ucraina un contingente militare al fine di proteggere la minoranza polacca presente in quelle aree.
> La decisione finale verrà presa dopo il via libera degli alleati NATO.*


Forse sarebbe meglio evitare.

Se vogliono proteggerli meglio farli rientrare in Polonia, piuttosto.

Se restano, spetta all' Ucraina proteggerli.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il governo polacco sta seriamente pensando di inviare nella zona occidentale dell'Ucraina un contingente militare al fine di proteggere la minoranza polacca presente in quelle aree.
> La decisione finale verrà presa dopo il via libera degli alleati NATO.*



Sempre loro.....
Dopo USA e UK ci sono loro.
E' dall'inizio del conflitto che questi fanno di tutto per far degenerare il tutto.

Anche in questo caso,se vogliono protegger la minoranza polacca,aprano un fottuto corridoio umanitorio e se li riportino tutti in patria.
Ci manca solo entrare di in guerra perchè per via di qualche missile/pallottola vagante verso il contingente militare polacco


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sempre loro.....
> Dopo USA e UK ci sono loro.
> E' dall'inizio del conflitto che questi fanno di tutto per far degenerare il tutto.
> 
> ...



Difficile giudicarli da qui

Ci sentiamo impauriti noi come si vede, figurati chi è li al confine.
E' normale.

Di certo mandare soldati in Ucraina adesso, mi sembra una minkiata galattica


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il governo polacco sta seriamente pensando di inviare nella zona occidentale dell'Ucraina un contingente militare al fine di proteggere la minoranza polacca presente in quelle aree.
> La decisione finale verrà presa dopo il via libera degli alleati NATO.*



La Polonia deve stare calma. Se vuole prendere tali iniziative esca dalla Nato.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il governo polacco sta seriamente pensando di inviare nella zona occidentale dell'Ucraina un contingente militare al fine di proteggere la minoranza polacca presente in quelle aree.
> La decisione finale verrà presa dopo il via libera degli alleati NATO.*


 Ma proteggere da chi esattamente? gia` nella WW2 gli ucraini fecero pulizia etnica in Galizia...


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

Non mi dispiacerebbe l'entrata nel conflitto della Polonia, lo trovo un paese viscido che riceve, per nulla, soldi da noi da anni, un paese che si può lasciare andare? che dicono i buoni? tanto con il nucleare puntato chiunque entri nel conflitto contro i russi, in maniera tradizionale, potrà essere attaccato o potrà essere visto come un nemico diretto, c'è solo da capire come vogliano cominciarla questa world war 3, perché normalmente il capitalismo non accetta guerre che vadano ad intaccare la ricchezza intesa come banche e ricconi, aziende importanti, oppure ricchezza umana quindi cittadini/pazienti venduti a case farmaceutiche, possono morire i vecchi, possono morire i deboli, certo, ma il resto? accetteranno i ricchi di doversi spostare dai paesi capitalisti e buoni? tanto lo sappiamo che i ricchi sono sempre i primi a scappare per non rischiare, ma sarà abbastanza grande il mondo?
Situazione curiosa, ma per non rischiare forse la Polonia potrà essere lasciata andare, perché se loro entreranno si avvierà un conflitto, ma se sbaglieranno ad entrare? faranno uno sparo di troppo? è giusto che paghino, hanno voluto fare i forti senza capire come combattere la Russia? è giusto che si becchino qualcosa sulla testa, il mondo capitalista non sbaglia mai, ha sempre l'exit strategy per mettere in sicurezza il soldo, l'interesse, ma accetteranno di rischiare un po'? io non credo, troppo viscidume, infatti Putin potrà fare piazza pulita ed è giusto che lo faccia, sa bene come funziona, ma sa anche che col nucleare nessun paese lo attaccherà direttamente, se lo farà si prenderà dei rischi e in quel caso Putin diventerà il difensore di sé stesso e non potrà essere visto come un nemico, ma uno che si sta difendendo dall'attacco-attacchino polacco.
Strani questi cortocircuiti, tutti vogliono aumentare le spese militari ma non sanno come approcciare a questa guerra, bello il mondo eh? sanzioni, propaganda, bontà, poi non sanno che fare o magari pensano di portare avanti sanzioni a vita per un paese che ha attaccato per primo per difendersi da chi lo stava attaccando da anni, in maniera vile, capitalista, per interessi altrui, è una guerra stupida che fa ridere, fa ridere l'approccio, fa ridere la propaganda, fa ridere che si parli di guerra e di sanzioni dure, fa ridere che si parli di 300€ per ucraino e poi non ci sia nulla, poi dichiarano stati d'emergenza come se nulla fosse, per continuare una propaganda che non sanno manco loro, come non sanno niente della pandemia, da un momento all'altro tolto tutto.. ma davvero qualcuno pensa che siamo in buone mani? in buone mani sono solo quelli che hanno i soldi e interessi superiori, il resto sono situazioni innescate e propaganda per il popolo terrorizzato e stupidotto.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il governo polacco sta seriamente pensando di inviare nella zona occidentale dell'Ucraina un contingente militare al fine di proteggere la minoranza polacca presente in quelle aree.
> La decisione finale verrà presa dopo il via libera degli alleati NATO.*


Prima o poi i "sassolini" nelle scarpe devono essere sistemati e per kaczynski il conto è ancora aperto


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> tutti vogliono aumentare le spese militari ma non sanno come approcciare a questa guerra


Sanno benissimo cosa si dovrebbe fare.

Lo sanno tutti, ma evidentemente le preoccupazioni sono le stesse che si rilevano anche qui dentro.

Se la Russia non avesse testate nucleari puntate su di noi, sarebbe già stata messa a cuccia sicuramente.
Ma probabilmente il problema non si sarebbe posto, perchè non avrebbero nemmeno cominciato.


----------



## Andris (28 Aprile 2022)

per due settimane questo mese un giornalista è stato insieme a lui e al team per interviste


> For two weeks in April, TIME correspondent went inside Volodymr Zelensky’s compound in Kyiv, interviewing the President and nearly a dozen top aides and observing the way they were experiencing the war



anteprima di Time di maggio



>



il famoso bunker nascosto introvabile per i servizi segreti russi...via vai come Cinecittà

beato lui che ha 15 giorni per cazzeggiare con Time durante un'invasione, milioni di ucraini se la passano peggio


chissà che non venga fuori un libro "how Zelensky leads" da studiare nelle accademie militari al posto di Machiavelli


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sanno benissimo cosa si dovrebbe fare.
> 
> Lo sanno tutti, ma evidentemente le preoccupazioni sono le stesse che si rilevano anche qui dentro.
> 
> ...


No perché se non sai come approcciare ad una guerra che hai creato ma che non ti aspettavi potesse avere un certo epilogo quello che sta a cuccia sei tu.
Per me è semplice, Putin potrà fare piazza pulita finché vorrà, tanto ormai già lo hanno definito nemico mondiale dell'umanità, solo che un conto è quando ti chiami Serbia o Jugoslavia, un altro quando non hai nulla da perdere e vuoi cambiare le carte in tavola in zone che non ti devono interessare, purtroppo esiste un capitalismo buono che vuole fare le guerre senza entrarci nemmeno, ma con un nemico superiore ai beduini, caucasico, è diverso, perché un colpo di troppo potrebbe essere fatale non per noi ma per i ricchi, per le banche, per il nulla che abbiamo creato per sentirci al sicuro, denaro, interessi, per cosa? Ucraina? pace? ma per favore, vedo solo una narrativa ignorante, che non ha basi certe, come quella pandemica, poi possono raccontarla come vogliono, la guerra qui piace a tutti e la conferma ce l'ho quando vedo aziende italo-russe che non pagano gli stipendi perché dobbiamo tenere la schiena dritta e gli stessi russi, comproprietari, non possono pagare gli stipendi ai lavoratori italiani, quando vedo sanzioni che fanno male più a noi che a loro, vedo e capisco il marcio e che in realtà non esiste un approccio che non sia in realtà favorevole ad una guerra infinita e ad una vendita di armi buona, ad una entrata in guerra soft.. "hey guarda che spariamo eh, ma stai buono, non sganciarla, vogliamo solo combattere normalmente, siamo la NATO, qui c'è il green pass, controlla pure, ora mettiti di là che si combatte pum pum.."
C'è solo da ridere, altro che.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per due settimane questo mese un giornalista è stato insieme a lui e al team per interviste
> 
> 
> anteprima di Time di maggio
> ...


''The last of the Z''
written by Zelensky
starring Zelensky


----------



## Sam (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bloomberg: Eni in procinto di aprire un conto presso Gazprombank per aderire al meccanismo di pagamenti in rubli del gas russo*


E anche oggi la Russia fallisce domani.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

BIDEN CHIEDERÀ 33 MILIARDI AL CONGRESSO PER LA GUERRA IN UCRAINA


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> BIDEN CHIEDERÀ 33 MILIARDI AL CONGRESSO PER LA GUERRA IN UCRAINA



Che montagna di soldi, sono scatenati.
Noi andremmo in miseria.

Comunque ho appena visto un' inviata da Odessa commentare un pò la situazione, ho percepito un' ansia terribile.

Sanno tutti che accadrà qualcosa, ma non sanno quando ne cosa.
Deve essere un'agonia campare cosi.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2022)

Su Twitter ho trovato questo post di una persona comune, che mi trova molto d'accordo. Questo è il risultato di avere dei fantocci al parlamento, che erano bravi ad abbaiare solo quando c'era l'inetto Conte.


----------



## Andris (28 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> BIDEN CHIEDERÀ 33 MILIARDI AL CONGRESSO PER LA GUERRA IN UCRAINA


negli USA non c'è mai al Congresso un Fratoianni, un Civati, un Rizzo a dire:

"perchè non togliamo i poveri dalle strade nostre con questi soldi ?"


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> E anche oggi la Russia fallisce domani.


Beh hanno solo altri 10 gg di missili [cit.]


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> E anche oggi la Russia fallisce domani.


Uno dei tanti miti globalisti come : "Biden, la fine di un incubo".


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> negli USA non c'è mai al Congresso un Fratoianni, un Civati, un Rizzo a dire:
> 
> "perchè non togliamo i poveri dalle strade nostre con questi soldi ?"



Un pò retorica ma capisco cosa vuoi dire.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Su Twitter ho trovato questo post di una persona comune, che mi trova molto d'accordo. Questo è il risultato di avere dei fantocci al parlamento, che erano bravi ad abbaiare solo quando c'era l'inetto Conte.


In realtà il Parlamento ha approvato, quasi all'unanimità, l'invio di armi all'Ucraina.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> BIDEN CHIEDERÀ 33 MILIARDI AL CONGRESSO PER LA GUERRA IN UCRAINA


chissà se lo Yankee si lamenta come il povero italiano


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Non che mi immaginassi che da questo figuro potesse uscire qualcosa di intelligente, ma dal minuto 7.40 in poi c’è da incorniciare solo la supponenza di chi pur di dare contro agli americani (come non ci fosse qualcosa di più serio di cui parlare relativamente alla tragedia Ucraina), non solo dice delle assurdità geopolitiche (a questo ci aveva abituato), ma anche tecniche per le quali in un minuto ci si informa e si evitano figuracce come queste.
> 
> Sostenere che in caso di conflitto nucleare l’Inghilterra e gli USA non avrebbero conseguenze dovrebbe far bandire un personaggio da qualsiasi discussione su questo conflitto, se non altro perché ha un’impreparazione ridicola.


Non si possono commentare gli utenti
però si sarei tentato perché l'ovvio non si può coprire.. Europa sarà il campo di battaglia !


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> chissà se lo Yankee si lamenta come il povero italiano


No loro fanno colazione con le pallottole nel latte.


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

Comunque voi dovete capire bene la trama, c'è una guerra in Ucraina e gli Usa vogliono stanziare mlrd su mlrd per la pace, l'UE è dentro e si è autosanzionata per nulla, per la narrativa buona, allora chi è il mandante? quello che spende per la "pace" in Ucraina ma non è l'Ucraina, paese sovrano.
Fa abbastanza ridere, non so voi, ma è strano queste interesse spietato americano nei confronti di un paese raso al suolo che però deve mantenere viva la guerra, deve resistere ed essere raso al suolo, tanto vale 0, è solo per la narrativa, per la creazione del nuovo nemico mondiale, poi magari tra 2 anni sarà la Cina, non si sa, di sicuro questi vogliono la guerra mondiale e stanno cercando una maniera per non scatenare una guerra nucleare.
Unico modo? bruciare mlrd a favore di un paese che è il campo di battaglia, gli interessi sono lì, è la guerra, è il nemico, altrove invece ci sono guerre inutili, che non ci riguardano.
Stranissimo questo concetto di pace, penso che i paesi UE avrebbero dovuto staccarsi e invece hanno dato corda, se la Polonia vuole fare la fenomena farà il gioco dello zio sam che non vede l'ora di intervenire in difesa di un grandissimo paese della meravigliosa NATO.
Problema? non sanno cosa potranno fare i russi se messi alle strette.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Beh certo, uno invade la mia nazione e io gli offro tutto questo e anche una cena di pesce perchè se rifiuta è chiaro che non era quello il suo obbiettivo (cosa che comunque è chiaro comunque al 99% del mondo occidentale). Un popolo ha tutto il diritto di opporsi a un'invasione, e *la cosa più assurda è che viviamo in una nazione che è libera proprio grazie alla resistenza e all'aiuto degli alleati. D*ovremmo essere i primi a capire la situazione, invece oltre al revisionismo storico stiamo facendo anche quello della cronaca, quando tutto è sotto i nostri occhi.
> 
> L'Ucraina ha tutto il diritto di non voler cedere nemmeno un metro del suo territorio a chi da anni la destabilizza e non contento la invade militarmente. L'Ucraina ha tutto il diritto di voler vincere questa guerra (anche se la cosa sembrasse da fuori quasi impossibile, è non è questo il caso) dopo aver visto civili trucidati, crimini di guerra, una propaganda Russa che fa bollire il sangue nelle vene. L'Ucraina ha tutto il diritto di scegliere la sua politica estera liberamente. Accettare che una sola di queste cose sia imposta con la forza, è portare indietro il mondo di 100 anni.
> 
> ...


Libera


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sempre loro.....
> Dopo USA e UK ci sono loro.
> E' dall'inizio del conflitto che questi fanno di tutto per far degenerare il tutto.
> 
> ...


avrebbe potuto fare la stessa cosa putin se veramente ci teneva ai russofoni del dombass e invece doveva sconfiggere i nazidrogati


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> BIDEN CHIEDERÀ 33 MILIARDI AL CONGRESSO PER LA GUERRA IN UCRAINA



Non mi stupisce, a quanto pare la cattiveria contro Putin e l'interventismo scatenato lo sta risollevando di qualche punto infinitesimale nei sondaggi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> avrebbe potuto fare la stessa cosa putin se veramente ci teneva ai russofoni del dombass e invece doveva sconfiggere i nazidrogati



Si,ma noi non vogliamo diventare brutti e cattivi come loro,vero ?


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

Domanda a tutti quelli legittimamente arrabbiati con l' occidente.

Avete mai visto un programma della TV di stato russa?

TV DI STATO, non il canale di controinformazione gestito dal teppistello estremista.

Sto guardando proprio ora un talk di ieri: dicono apertamente che è accettabile finire con una guerra nucleare, piuttosto che perdere la guerra.
Che loro almeno andranno in paradiso, testualmente.

La cosa più orribile che possa capitare è avere un problema con chi è fuori di testa.

Se volete domani ne posto un pò completi di traduzione.
Io ogni volta che li vedo non credo ai miei occhi e alle mie orecchie.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Domanda a tutti quelli legittimamente arrabbiati con l' occidente.
> 
> Avete mai visto un programma della TV di stato russa?
> 
> ...


avevo visto un estratto, si almeno i loro giornalai sono pazzi e allineati


----------



## Igor91 (28 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Domanda a tutti quelli legittimamente arrabbiati con l' occidente.
> 
> Avete mai visto un programma della TV di stato russa?
> 
> ...



Per me tutti proveranno ad arrivare al nucleare, ma non ci riusciranno.

A buon intenditor...


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> avrebbe potuto fare la stessa cosa putin se veramente ci teneva ai russofoni del dombass e invece doveva sconfiggere i nazidrogati


Il punto è che se non sconfigge i nazidrogati non può avere la "pace" intesa come tranquillità di potersi annettere dei territori che reputa russofoni, perché il problema per loro non è avere dei territori, il problema è avere dei territori e della gente che da 8 anni ti fa guerriglia infinita, è logico che il problema lo vogliano risolvere alla radice, non ci vuole un genio per capirlo, magari prenderanno pezzi di Ucraina e poi li lasceranno stare, metteranno un governo fantoccio, sapranno loro, ma i territori che considerano loro saranno loro, non ci sono dubbi.
Comunque gli ucraini sono davvero intelligenti, pensavano di avere il supporto per poter entrare nella NATO, nella UE, per poter andare nello spazio, sulla luna, su marte, e invece sono finiti a chiedere armi per continuare una guerra voluta da altri e dove tu stai venendo usato per essere raso al suolo.. in cambio di questo? beh gli ucraini sono eroi e Zelensky è un mito, uomo dell'anno, il vero vincitore della guerra; io li vedo talmente fessi che penso addirittura vogliano resistere per guadagnarsi l'UE, per guadagnarsi la salvezza capitalista, cioè sono a livelli assurdi, ma finché arrivano armi buone chissene fotte no? tanto si possono usare i civili come scudo e qualcuno farà finta di andare a salvarli da una guerra che hanno voluto loro, perché credevano di essere europeizzabili in poco tempo pur avendo un pil ed un'economia ridicola, oltre ad essere di fatto un territorio russo, con tanti russi e tanti meticci ucrainorussi, ma dove pensavano di arrivare? come pensavano di staccarsi? solo per fare il gioco dei tardoni americani che ci hanno visto una grossa possibilità in questa guerra visto che sono riusciti a mettere contro UE e Russia che era partner importante di Germania e Italia, cioè due delle maggiori economie dell'eurozona, tutto questo guadagno per avere poi un paese a terra come l'Ucraina? ma valeva la candela eccome, hai voglia se cercheranno di farla durare 'sta guerra, è il loro mondo, il loro modus operandi, in un solo colpo hanno raggiunto tanti obbiettivi, russofobia e UE contro Putin.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> avevo visto un estratto, si almeno i loro giornalai sono pazzi e allineati



Eh non lo so, non vorrei sia prorio la mentalità del russo medio


----------



## danjr (28 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Non ne sarei sicuro.
> Ci sarebbero due continenti radioattivi, ma demograficamente avrebbero il dominio potenziale su vasti territori.
> Poi potrebbe partire la resa dei conti con Pakistan e India, boh!


Come sottolineo ogni volta, negli anni del dopo guerra sono scopiate più di 2000 bombe atomiche: sott’acqua, nei cieli e in terra. le bombe atomiche non sono centrali nucleari…


----------



## danjr (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il governo polacco sta seriamente pensando di inviare nella zona occidentale dell'Ucraina un contingente militare al fine di proteggere la minoranza polacca presente in quelle aree.
> La decisione finale verrà presa dopo il via libera degli alleati NATO.*


Ogni stato dovrebbe essere libero di decidere la propria politica estera… chi lo diceva?


----------



## Mika (28 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Libera


Penso che in quel periodo, nel 1946, non c'era libertà in Europa. O eri sotto gli USA o sotto l'URSS di Stalin. A noi ci è andata bene, perché se te ora scrivi su un Forum, se ti fumi la Malboro (sempre se fumi) e ti senti le radio e le TV è grazie al fatto che negli anni 50-80 non eri nel Varsavia, vai a chiedere come vivevano i polacchi fino a metà anni 80, mentre qui giocavamo con l'Amiga, sentivamo la musica dei Queen, e non ti sparavano addosso se mettevi un cartello in Piazza Duomo. Mentre in URSS per sentire i Beatles dovevano fare tutto clandestinamente.

Poi è chiaro che gli USA fanno i poliziotti, che fanno gli spacconi, ma il fatto che te ora posti qui e puoi dire "Draghi pagliaccio!" è perché sono arrivati prima gli americani in Italia rispetto ai russi e quindi ci hanno comandato con la carota (libertà del cittadino) mentre chi è stato "liberato" dai sovietici si è trovato comandato come noi, ma senza nemmeno libertà personali, cosa che i nostri genitori e nonni hanno avuto.


----------



## Devil man (28 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Domanda a tutti quelli legittimamente arrabbiati con l' occidente.
> 
> Avete mai visto un programma della TV di stato russa?
> 
> ...


Si li ho visti e ne ho postati io alcuni su Twitter


----------



## Andris (28 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Domanda a tutti quelli legittimamente arrabbiati con l' occidente.
> 
> Avete mai visto un programma della TV di stato russa?
> 
> ...


la situazione è ormai degenerata da ambo le parti, per esempio la settimana scorsa un governatore locale ucraino ha detto in diretta tv che bisogna uccidere chi non collabora con il governo perchè traditore della patria.
non accusare e processare, uccidere sul posto.
omicidi extragiudiziali che peraltro già stanno avenendo

sulla bomba nucleare c'è tutta una propaganda e retorica, specie dopo che Putin l'ha nominata
non mi meraviglia quello che hai scritto


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Domanda a tutti quelli legittimamente arrabbiati con l' occidente.
> 
> Avete mai visto un programma della TV di stato russa?
> 
> ...


Visto delle clip, allucinante. E noi invitiamo il loro conduttore nelle nostre tv a parlare. Che schifo l Italia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Domanda a tutti quelli legittimamente arrabbiati con l' occidente.
> 
> Avete mai visto un programma della TV di stato russa?
> 
> ...


ma da gente che letteralmente impazzisce per albano, pupo, ricchi e poverei, toto cotugno, e fa trasmissione di fine anni in stile tv trash annni 80 italiana nel 2022 ti aspettavi che fossero sani dimente?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2022)

*Ungheria si sfila ufficialmente dalla linea UE per il pagamento del gas:
*
*"L'Ungheria non ha dubbi sul proprio obbligo di pagare il gas russo nel modo che garantisca la sua regolare fornitura. Confermiamo l'intenzione di Budapest di pagare il gas ai fornitori russi in rubli. L'approvvigionamento dell'energia è materia di sicurezza nazionale e il governo ha il dovere di garantire la sicurezza ai cittadini."*​


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Visto delle clip, allucinante. E noi invitiamo il loro conduttore nelle nostre tv a parlare. Che schifo l Italia.


Ah, per questo da schifo l'Italia... Mi domando dove hai vissuto nell'ultimo periodo, tipo gli ultimi 10 anni, ma in modo particolare negli ultimi 2


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ungheria si sfila ufficialmente dalla linea UE per il pagamento del gas:*
> 
> *"L'Ungheria non ha dubbi sul proprio obbligo di pagare il gas russo nel modo che garantisca la sua regolare fornitura. Confermiamo l'intenzione di Budapest di pagare il gas ai fornitori russi in rubli. L'approvvigionamento dell'energia è materia di sicurezza nazionale e il governo ha il dovere di garantire la sicurezza ai cittadini."*​


Applausi


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ungheria si sfila ufficialmente dalla linea UE per il pagamento del gas:*
> 
> *"L'Ungheria non ha dubbi sul proprio obbligo di pagare il gas russo nel modo che garantisca la sua regolare fornitura. Confermiamo l'intenzione di Budapest di pagare il gas ai fornitori russi in rubli. L'approvvigionamento dell'energia è materia di sicurezza nazionale e il governo ha il dovere di garantire la sicurezza ai cittadini."*​


Vorrei che la nostra bandiera potesse avere i colori orizzontali......


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sempre loro.....
> Dopo USA e UK ci sono loro.
> E' dall'inizio del conflitto che questi fanno di tutto per far degenerare il tutto.
> 
> ...


Quanto non li tollero sti polacchi. Poi si lamentano se gli sganciano qualche bomba?
Ma comunque se vogliono fare lo facciano, poi però si difendono da soli e per quanto mi riguarda possono essere sterminati. Hai voglia di chiedere aiuto a mamma Nato


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ungheria si sfila ufficialmente dalla linea UE per il pagamento del gas:*
> 
> *"L'Ungheria non ha dubbi sul proprio obbligo di pagare il gas russo nel modo che garantisca la sua regolare fornitura. Confermiamo l'intenzione di Budapest di pagare il gas ai fornitori russi in rubli. L'approvvigionamento dell'energia è materia di sicurezza nazionale e il governo ha il dovere di garantire la sicurezza ai cittadini."*​


Ma perché non escono direttamente dall'Unione Europea visto che prendono più di quello che versano sti parassiti?


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ungheria si sfila ufficialmente dalla linea UE per il pagamento del gas:*
> 
> *"L'Ungheria non ha dubbi sul proprio obbligo di pagare il gas russo nel modo che garantisca la sua regolare fornitura. Confermiamo l'intenzione di Budapest di pagare il gas ai fornitori russi in rubli. L'approvvigionamento dell'energia è materia di sicurezza nazionale e il governo ha il dovere di garantire la sicurezza ai cittadini."*​


Grandissimo Orban, come sempre!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Domanda a tutti quelli legittimamente arrabbiati con l' occidente.
> 
> Avete mai visto un programma della TV di stato russa?
> 
> ...


Io l'ho visto..
Dicono che lo dicono con orrore ma affermano pure che è la cosa più probabile se la situazione continua così


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma perché non escono direttamente dall'Unione Europea visto che prendono più di quello che versano sti parassiti?


Buttiamo fuori loro e ci prendiamo i parassiti ucraini 
Questa domanda che tu poni, dovrebbe farti riflettere sui numerosi errori fatti dall’Ue e sia quanto sia marcia e poco funzionale/funzionante


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Vorrei che la nostra bandiera potesse avere i colori orizzontali......


Io vorrei vedere Putin in orizzontale...ma credo di essere il solo in Italia a questo punto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Penso che in quel periodo, nel 1946, non c'era libertà in Europa. O eri sotto gli USA o sotto l'URSS di Stalin. A noi ci è andata bene, perché se te ora scrivi su un Forum, se ti fumi la Malboro (sempre se fumi) e ti senti le radio e le TV è grazie al fatto che negli anni 50-80 non eri nel Varsavia, vai a chiedere come vivevano i polacchi fino a metà anni 80, mentre qui giocavamo con l'Amiga, sentivamo la musica dei Queen, e non ti sparavano addosso se mettevi un cartello in Piazza Duomo. Mentre in URSS per sentire i Beatles dovevano fare tutto clandestinamente.
> 
> Poi è chiaro che gli USA fanno i poliziotti, che fanno gli spacconi, ma il fatto che te ora posti qui e puoi dire "Draghi pagliaccio!" è perché sono arrivati prima gli americani in Italia rispetto ai russi e quindi ci hanno comandato con la carota (libertà del cittadino) mentre chi è stato "liberato" dai sovietici si è trovato comandato come noi, ma senza nemmeno libertà personali, cosa che i nostri genitori e nonni hanno avuto.


Poi dire tutto ma non omettere che siamo letteralmente gli schiavetti sacrificabili degli Usa per favore... L'età conta relativamente in questa situazione perché ti ricordo che gli altri nella storia umana, non hanno mai vissuto e non si sono trovati nella nostra situazione.
Elenco:
Fallimento economico del sistema mondiale
(Capitalismo le risorse non sono infinite)
Fallimento sociale ( ogni nazione ha la sua crisi)
Fallimento politico ( mi pare evidente)
Crisi Climatica
Carestie
Pestilenza
Estinzione
( se si estingue l'ape tra i tanti a rischio saluti umanità)
Emigrazione Biblica
Guerra Finale

Spero di essere spiegato...
so pure che per quel benessere
Abbiamo schiacciato i paesi del terzo mondo
perché stranamente rimangono poveri
ma sono pieni di risorse preziose
e quel cosiddetto benessere
non erano altro che le briciole che ci lasciavano
Infatti quando questi paesi si sono stufati di essere un signor nessuno.. hanno iniziato a diventare dei paesi emergenti che man mano prenderanno il nostro posto o per lo meno non saranno più lo zerbino di nessuno.
Dopo di ciò magicamente chi orchestra tutto
ha deciso ben bene vedendo il risultato che hanno comportato le loro azioni (criminali) di non lasciarci nemmeno le briciole che manteneva lo status Quo e il ceto medio è sparito.. le banche hanno iniziato a dare le caccia ai risparmi e le proprietà pubbliche .. mentre i ricchi diventavano e stanno diventando sempre più Ricchi!
( chi sa chi si crede di comandare il mondo?)
*domanda retorica*


Quindi no nemmeno il quel caso
non dirò mai grazie america
stanno certo su questo


----------



## Riccardo88 (28 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io vorrei vedere Putin in orizzontale...ma credo di essere il solo in Italia a questo punto.


Appeso a testa in giù a piazza Maidan, ma vivo eh..


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma perché non escono direttamente dall'Unione Europea visto che prendono più di quello che versano sti parassiti?


Anche la Polonia prende più di quanto da, anche la Moldova è anche la Romania, perché te la prendi solo con chi pensa al proprio popolo prima e agli altri poi?


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Appeso a testa in giù a piazza Maidan, ma vivo eh..


Di fianco a zelescone sarebbe apoteosi, 2 cancro in un colpo.solo, sarebbe meraviglioso


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Buttiamo fuori loro e ci prendiamo i parassiti ucraini
> Questa domanda che tu poni, dovrebbe farti riflettere sui numerosi errori fatti dall’Ue e sia quanto sia marcia e poco funzionale/funzionante



La Ue si è rivelata per quella che: un carrozzone burocratico messo su solo per interessi economici.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Buttiamo fuori loro e ci prendiamo i parassiti ucraini
> Questa domanda che tu poni, dovrebbe farti riflettere sui numerosi errori fatti dall’Ue e sia quanto sia marcia e poco funzionale/funzionante


Eh ma "in ungharia c'è il fassista Orban, é un anti ucrainoh"


----------



## Riccardo88 (28 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Di fianco a zelescone sarebbe apoteosi, 2 cancro in un colpo.solo, sarebbe meraviglioso


Se mettiamo i due allo stesso livello stiamo freschi..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2022)

Comunque questi razzi sparati mentre Guterres parla, che siano russi o ucraini sotto false flag, non sono mica belli... qui sta veramente andando a putta... tutto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Eh ma "in ungharia c'è il fassista Orban, é un anti ucrainoh"


I "fassisti" polacchi invece sono meno simpatici perché osano contrapporsi allo zar del mondo libero. Peccato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quanto non li tollero sti polacchi. Poi si lamentano se gli sganciano qualche bomba?
> Ma comunque se vogliono fare lo facciano, poi però si difendono da soli e per quanto mi riguarda possono essere sterminati. Hai voglia di chiedere aiuto a mamma Nato


Non tolleri tutti quelli che vanno contro i russi bisogna dire però


----------



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I "fassisti" polacchi invece sono meno simpatici perché osano contrapporsi allo zar del mondo libero. Peccato.


Infatti, fino a due mesi fa era idoli contro Bruxelles, ora li odiano.
Per me erano e restano dei grandi, viva Duda, viva Moracewick, viva il PIS, viva la Polonia cattolica!


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Infatti, fino a due mesi fa era idoli contro Bruxelles, ora li odiano.
> Per me erano e restano dei grandi, viva Duda, viva Moracewick, viva il PIS, viva la Polonia cattolica!


Alcuni odieranno a prescindere tutto ciò che è dalla parte degli attuali governi occidentali. Ormai va così...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I "fassisti" polacchi invece sono meno simpatici perché osano contrapporsi allo zar del mondo libero. Peccato.



No,sono meno simpatici perchè da soli valgono 0,ma avendo le spalle coperte dalla NATO,fanno vedere i muscoli (inesistenti) che hanno  

Comunque è divertente sentire alcuni esponenti politici nostrani esaltare la polonia,quando fino a qualche mese fa erano i farabutti europei,quelli con cui si voleva alleare salvini,quelli che respingevano i migranti,quelli che votavano contro le operazioni di mare nostrum ecc.ecc
Guarda come una guerra riesce a cancellare tutto e a rifarsi una nuova reputazione


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2022)

*Ministro della Difesa ucraino: il bombardamento di Kiev durante la visita di Guterres è un attacco alla sicurezza del Segretario generale delle Nazioni Unite e alla sicurezza del mondo.*


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non tolleri tutti quelli che vanno contro i russi bisogna dire però



Può essere che per qualcuno ci siano fascisti migliori di altri fascisti come per qualcuno ci sono invasori migliori di altri invasori. 

Alla fine salvare qualcuno dei protagonisti di questa guerra è davvero arduo.


----------

